
Satoshi Kon's last words - wallflower
http://www.makikoitoh.com/journal/satoshi-kons-last-words
======
lunaru
The death bed feeling of having spent too much time on work with the excuse of
talent and not enough time with family, friends, and loved ones is probably
going to be prevalent amongst the HN/start-up crowd. Let's not make that
mistake.

~~~
mquander
I got the precisely opposite impression. He expresses that he is very happy
with his accomplishments and his work, and says that his biggest regret is not
being able to finish _The Dreaming Machine._ If what you took away is "spend
less time at work, and more with your loved ones," I think you are projecting
whatever you want to hear onto his words.

~~~
lunaru
I suppose there's just a lot to regret when one is dying, but I'm not
projecting anything, simply responding to this: "Ever since we got married, I
was so wrapped up in 'Work, work' that I was only able to spend some time at
home after the cancer - such a shame."

------
Avshalom
There's something satisfying about people disagreeing over a message from a
man whose oeuvre was so concerned with subjective reality.

------
fookyong
_My parents followed my selfish wishes, and came the next day from Sapporo to
my house. I can never forget the first words out of my mother's mouth when she
saw me lying there.

"I'm so sorry, for not bringing you into this world with a stronger body!"

I was completely speechless._

This part was just so incredibly moving. :*(

------
dangrossman
I'm so sad to hear of his passing. All of his films, and his TV series, were
stunningly animated (and paired with equally wonderful music). I was and still
am greatly anticipating his final film.

------
miguelpais
Oh, the director of Paprika, I saw that anime. It's complex but visually
stunning.

I would be proud of having accomplished something like that...

Trailer: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJzEW_eE1G0>

